# mes doesn't brown the meat what can i do



## smokinnoosh (Apr 23, 2013)

i've done ribs brisket shoulder etc but can't get that dark outside you get with wood burning smokers any suggestions


----------



## doctord1955 (Apr 23, 2013)

What are u using for a smoker and what are u using for a rub?


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 23, 2013)

smokinnoosh said:


> i've done ribs brisket shoulder etc but can't get that dark outside you get with wood burning smokers any suggestions


Scientifically an electric cooker won't give you the dark bark that combustion type of smokers will give.... there's always drawbacks w/ convenience.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2013)

If you are using a water pan, dump the water and fill it with washed sand or gravel.... 

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2013)

What temp are you using and what Rub? I have had a MES for a year and a half and get very Dark Killer Bark on Pork Butts and Briskets. The only down side is Poultry has to be finished in an Oven or Grill to get Crisp Skin...JJ

I would not want any darker than this!













0310131831a.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 11, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Scientifically an electric cooker won't give you the dark bark that combustion type of smokers will give.... there's always drawbacks w/ convenience.


Have to somewhat disagree here...The Electric Smokers won't give the Smoke Ring you get with Wood or Charcoal and there is a different Flavor...BUT...Bark is a function of Heat and Time creating a Protein conversion called the Maillard Reaction and depending on smoker temps the Caramelization of Sugars in the Rub. You get plenty of Dark Brown Bark on a Roast Beef that spent a couple hours in a 350*F Electric Oven or an Electric Smoker. The Reverse seared Rib Roast was smoked then finished in the Oven and other stuff below has Great Bark all courtesy of the MES...JJ













125.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Apr 24, 2013
__ 1






Another Butt in the MES...













2013-02-02 15.03.28.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Feb 3, 2013






Pastrami...













225_0561.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Apr 24, 2013






A Smoked Fattie...













IMG_20120916_212647.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Apr 24, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 24, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Have to somewhat disagree here...The Electric Smokers won't give the Smoke Ring you get with Wood or Charcoal and there is a different Flavor...BUT...Bark is a function of Heat and Time creating a Protein conversion called the Maillard Reaction and depending on smoker temps the Caramelization of Sugars in the Rub. You get plenty of Dark Brown Bark on a Roast Beef that spent a couple hours in a 350*F Electric Oven or an Electric Smoker. The Reverse seared Rib Roast was smoked then finished in the Oven and other stuff below has Great Bark all courtesy of the MES...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya Jimmy but i'm talking if you cook identical cuts of meat cooked the same temp (one in electric and  the other from wood) the meat from the stick burner or  charcoal will be noticeably darker.  That's what i meant by it's science because  "combustion cookers put out all the different gases  that electric can't do....hence the different flavors


----------



## mhchops (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree with chef jimmyj i have a mes30 and turned out some excellent PP but no smoke ring I also cook with a dry chamber (no water in the pan) and it produces a great bark


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm certain there are major differences when using a stick/charcoal/propane vs electric. I have an MES40 (old gen) and like JJ, I've had no problems with bark. Have you checked the cabinet temp with a good thermometer. Maybe you are cooking at a lower temp than what you have it set for. Mine runs any where from 8-20 degrees cooler than what I would normally set it for. Also I believe whether your rub has some type of sugar in it will attribute to the bark.













34hrs.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Apr 24, 2013






Brisket













11 lb no foil.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Apr 24, 2013
__ 2






Pork Butt


----------

